# advice on the big island



## burg1121 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll be on the big island for only 3 days and could use some advise on what to see and do.


----------



## nazclk (Sep 15, 2012)

*Big Island*

Two things, a burger at Spashers on Alii Drive, and Melesardas at Tex's drive in. 

Other than that enjoy the scenery


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2012)

With only 3 days, I would do a circle drive around the island - counter-clock-wise with stops at many spots, and I would spend a day at the volcano park.

More posts on TUG - http://tug2.net/googlesearchresults...of=FORID:10&ie=UTF-8&q="big+island"&sa=Search


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just returned from the big island a couple of weeks ago. I am a huge scuba diver, but I wil skip over those recommendations unless you want me to tell you some great places to dive and/or snorkle.

Just South of the Kailua-Kona airport is an old energy lab that was started in the 70's. The energy lab went bust, and now there are a number of marine projects in the area, including the only Seahorse farm in the world see the link here for more information http://www.seahorse.com/ They are really interesting little critters, and you get to hold one during their tour. I and my family really enjoyed it.

Also on the Big Island is a interesting historical tour called "The Place of Refuge." http://www.nps.gov/puho/index.htm This is a beautiful site, and historically significant to the Hawaiian people. There is a sheltered cove next to the park where green sea turtles frequent and snorkling/diving is amazing is you are so inclined.

Part way up the mountain outside of Kailua-Kona is the Thunder Mountain Coffee plantation. Great coffee and Mike Rowe did a "Dirty Jobs" show here.http://mountainthunder.com/

Also, everyday but Monday, there is a farmers market in Kailua-Kona right off of Ali'i drive that is worth going to. There is free parking right next to the market as well as pay parking. If the free parking is full, go just uphill and behind the market to another free lot rather than paying in the pay lot. The market has all kinds of local crafts, food, and artwork.

The Kona side is the dry side (Leeward) side of the Island. The Hilo side gets a lot of rainfall, so be prepared if you go over to that side. A drive all the way around will take a day and the roads for part of the travel are quite rough. I recommend a 4 wheel drive rental if you decide to go that route. It's possible to do in a sedan, but I prefer to be over equipped rather than under.

Hope some of that helps.

Dwight


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Sep 15, 2012)

Which side of the island are you staying on? With only 3 days that can make a difference on suggestions.  We spent two days exploring the volcanoes.  The Mauna Kea summit tour with Hawaii Forest & Trail was excellent. They offer a variety of tours around the island.

Here is a link to our pics to give you some ideas:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7817147@N02/sets/72157630420099856/


----------



## daventrina (Sep 16, 2012)

burg1121 said:


> I'll be on the big island for only 3 days and could use some advise on what to see and do.


Does the 3 days include your arrival and departure days? is so that would really give you 1-1/2 maybe 2days at best.
Staying in the Kona/Waikaloa area...
Day 1
Fill up with gas and snacks
Kona Joe's coffee plantation
Puʻuhonua o Hōnaunau National Historical Park
Punalu'u Beach Park
Hawaii Volcanoes National Park
HAWAIIAN VOLCANO OBSERVATORY
Status of Kilauea volcanic activity
Kalapana and viewing area
Fill-up on the way to/from Kalapana

Day 2
Fill-up with gas and snacks
Pu'u Huluhulu Cinder Cone Along the Saddle Road 
Rainbow Falls and Boiling pots at Wailuku River State Park
Lunch at Cafe 100 in Hilo
‘Akaka Falls State Park
Fill-up in Waimea
Pu`ukoholā Heiau
Lapakahi State Historical Park
Pukalo Petroglyph Field and Malama Trail
Sunset at 'Anaeho'omalu Beach ("A" Bay)

Day 3
Kamakahonu Beach
Ahu'ena Heiau
La'aloa Beach Park (Magic Sands and Disappearing Sands)
Kahalu'u Beach Park

Staying in the Hilo/Volcano area...

Day 1
Fill up with gas and snacks
Hawaii Volcanoes National Park
HAWAIIAN VOLCANO OBSERVATORY
Status of Kilauea volcanic activity
Kalapana and viewing area ?
Fill-up on the way to/from Kalapana

Day 2
Fill-up with snacks
Naha Stone
Rainbow Falls and Boiling pots at Wailuku River State Park
Lunch at Cafe 100 in Hilo
‘Akaka Falls State Park
Lava Tree State Park

Day 3
Fill-up with gas and snacks
Ka Lae (South Point)
Punalu'u Beach Park
Puʻuhonua o Hōnaunau National Historical Park
Kealakekua Bay


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Sep 16, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Does the 3 days include your arrival and departure days? is so that would really give you 1-1/2 maybe 2days at best.
> 
> Day 1
> Fill up with gas and snacks
> ...



I wish I could just "pin" this whole post. We are going to Kona for a week next Christmas. Only island I've never been to.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 17, 2012)

You haven't said where you will be on the BI, so I will assume that is up in the air.  I also presume that you are a first time visitor to the island, and that parts of your first and last day will be involved with airport arrival and departure.

****

If I were in that situation, it would be quite simple.  I would spend all three nights near Volcanoes National Park.  My rationale is simple - with that limited time focus on things that can only be experienced on the Big Island.  And that is perhaps the only place in the world where you can get that upfront and personal with a living, breathing, and active volcanic eruption.  

I would take a day working starting at the Summit and working down the Crater Road. If there is an opportunity to do night time lava viewing, absolutely do it!!!!  The difference between seeing the lava flow during the day vs. nighttime is unbelievable.  

If you have the time and inclination, I would do a helicopter tour of the eruption site. Any extra time you have can easily be filled with other activities on the Puna and Hamakua Coast areas, as well as the black sand beach at Punalu'u.  

****

There are lots of places in the world where you can scuba.  Lots of places where you can see palm tree-fringed beaches.  But there is only one place where you can see an active, erupting volcano without putting yourself in imminent danger.  Don't miss the opportunity.  

All of the ideas mentioned above are nice, but to me they pale next to getting to know the volcano and letting that sink in.  To me those would be fantastic ideas for a second trip - and I would certainly add doing the Kahala Coast and Puna Coast to all of the above suggestions.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Sep 17, 2012)

"Roberts Big Island Circle Tour" then kick back and relax.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 17, 2012)

Second T_R's advice. 

We stayed 4 nights on Big Island, spending 2 days on the Kona side and 2 days on the Hilo side.  It can best be described as a whirlwind tour.  With only 2 nights, I'd limit myself to one side of the island.  Personally, I'd opt for the volcano side of the Big Island. My reasoning is that you find beautiful tropical resorts and snorkel/scuba on the other islands, but there is only one active volcano, and it's on Big Island.  

If you can stay at the Lodge in Volanoes National Park, I'd do that.  Also note that this side of the island is rainy and can be chilly, so pack accordingly. 

I'd plan to spend at least one entire day at the park.


----------



## BevL (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the Big Island - we are back to it our next Hawaii trip after trying Kauai earlier this year.

I agree with staying more on the Hilo side and focussing on the volcanoes.  Maybe a drive up the coast north if you want some waterfalls, beautiful scenery.  Although I love the beaches on the west side of the island, you can find great beaches anywhere in Hawaii and lots of other places.  And frankly, other than that, the Kona side is pretty stark, not at all the tropical Hawaii feel people are usally looking for/expecting.

For me, this is the place to splurge for a helicopter or airplane tour.  When we went, there were new vents that had just opened up.  It was incredible.

On our first trip to the BI, we hiked out to the end of the world and watched new world being created by lava flows into the ocean.  The thought of it still gives me chills.  

There are some nice B and B and lodge type accomodations.  The hotels in Hilo are not lavish, so if you decide to go that route and are used to Westin-type accommodations, you may have to scale it back a bit.


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol.... I guess this is all in the eye of the beholder... For me, the volcano is alright, but not the mind bending experience of some of my fellow posters... Then again, I live 40 miles from Mt. St. Helens and any time I want to see a volcano in action, I can just look out the window.

Also, I wouldn't dismiss the scuba diving quite so quickly on the Big Island. I have dove on nearly every one of the Hawaiian Islands, and none of them compare to the Big Island because of the aforementioned volcano activity. All that activity translates to massive lava tubes and caves underwater which are breath taking in their beauty...Truly a worth while place to scuba dive if you enjoy doing that type of thing.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2012)

It really does depend on your priorities. When we went to the Big Island, we
stayed on the Kona side and we'll save the volcano for another trip. I like
seeing the scenery but I don't like a lot of driving and cramming too much into a short period of time.
Try being on island time.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 18, 2012)

Honestly, you can't go wrong with anyplace you spend time on the Big Island.  I probably missed where you are staying, but since you are only there for 3 days I would concentrate on that area and close by and not try to do too much driving to get to the "must see" places.


----------



## MauiLea (Sep 18, 2012)

*My favorite activities on the Big Island of Hawaii*

We were just on the Big Island in mid-August.

Our favorite, recommended activities:
1. Volcanoes National Park - stay and view the lava at the Jagger Museum overlook after sunset. Wear something warm; it gets COLD!

2. Manta Ray Snorkel off the Sheraton Keahou resort. They have various boats going out to this "night-time" snorkel activity. It was really cool floating on the surface while the manta rays swam around us. (Scuba Divers were also present underneath us).

3. Wai'ipo Valley Horseback Riding. We went down into the valley by 4-wheel drive vehicle and went horseback riding. Beautiful scenery....taro fields, waterfalls, crossing rivers.....

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Michigan Czar (Sep 21, 2012)

If you are looking for a quick meal our family loved Patz pies. Great pizza!


----------



## sandesurf (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of seasoned advice. Can someone tell me if my plan sounds like a good one?

Staying 3 nights, coming from our week on Maui. I know landing on Hilo and leaving from Kona would be better, but it's getting too complicated. So...

Land in Kona (noon-ish), drive to Volcano National Park and spend one night. Being able to view Lava at night, and early the next day. Leave about noon and drive up through Hilo, ending in Kona, for two nights at the Marriott (where we can stay on points).

Which drive is the most curvy? Two of us are prone to car-sickness.   

Hhmm, perhaps this is cramming in too much at the end of our trip? Maybe I'll check out going straight to the Big Island first, and then Maui...?

Mahalo!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 29, 2012)

sandesurf said:


> Staying 3 nights, coming from our week on Maui. I know landing on Hilo and leaving from Kona would be better, but it's getting too complicated. So...



Complicated how?  Next summer we have a trip planned that will be two weeks on Maui.  Then we'll fly to Hilo, rent a car there, spend two nights in Volcano, drive to Kona, spend five nights there and fly out of Kona dropping the rental car there.  I haven't booked the flight from Maui to Hilo, or Kona home yet as it's still too far out.  I know this can be done as we did it a few years back.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 29, 2012)

sandesurf said:


> Sounds like a lot of seasoned advice. Can someone tell me if my plan sounds like a good one?
> 
> Staying 3 nights, coming from our week on Maui. I know landing on Hilo and leaving from Kona would be better, but it's getting too complicated. So...
> 
> ...


Given the itinerary you laid out, if you are coming from Maui, I would fly into Hilo instead of Kona. As noted, you should be able to drop your car in Kona without any added charge. 

No matter what you do, fill up your car with gas before you leave the Hilo side of the island - for some reason gas is much cheaper in Hilo.


----------



## sandesurf (Oct 2, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Given the itinerary you laid out, if you are coming from Maui, I would fly into Hilo instead of Kona. As noted, you should be able to drop your car in Kona without any added charge.
> 
> No matter what you do, fill up your car with gas before you leave the Hilo side of the island - for some reason gas is much cheaper in Hilo.



Mahalo, TR. I've been shopping car rentals and cannot find one that doesn't charge, at least, an $85 dollar one way charge. Of course, that charge is most likely worth it, but do you know of a car co. that does not?


----------



## daventrina (Oct 2, 2012)

sandesurf said:


> Mahalo, TR. I've been shopping car rentals and cannot find one that doesn't charge, at least, an $85 dollar one way charge. Of course, that charge is most likely worth it, but do you know of a car co. that does not?


You may have to call them and or price the right option.

One time ... going to Vegas ... we needed a one way rental. Everyone quoted $25-$35/day plus about a $150 drop fee.

So ... while on the phone with Hertz ... I asked ... Is there anyway to get rid of the drop fee?

She said ... we have a rate with no drop fee at $65/day and 500 miles.

We booked that for one day and then booked the rest of the trio local with Dollar at $19/day.

Might be worth a shot. We haven't tried that lately ... but for a one week rental in at Kapalua on Maui with a drop off in Kahului they wanted a $75 drop fee.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 2, 2012)

sandesurf said:


> Mahalo, TR. I've been shopping car rentals and cannot find one that doesn't charge, at least, an $85 dollar one way charge. Of course, that charge is most likely worth it, but do you know of a car co. that does not?



We've done a one way rental with Avis, I don't remember there being a drop fee.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 2, 2012)

Luanne said:


> We've done a one way rental with Avis, I don't remember there being a drop fee.


Depends on when, where, codes, phase of the moon, time of day, and rates


----------



## Luanne (Oct 2, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Depends on when, where, codes, phase of the moon, time of day, and rates



Yep.  And this was a few years back as well.  I'll be searching this myself for next year.


----------

